# Flame's Blog!



## Butterfinger (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi everyone! My name is Flame (Moonflame, if ya wanna get technical), and I was born in middle/late October, 2007. 
My breed is Thrianta (Pronounced "Tree-awn-tah")!
So far, I live with my momma in her room, but she said that when the weather gets warmer, she'd move me outside.... I don't know if I'll like that, considering what I know of outside so far.
When she first got me, she brought me to a different place called "Portland" and "apartment"....but I don't think I'm going to visit there again. She and her momma and daddy were talking in her room (So I could hear, of course) and she said something about her college not teaching the kind oof thing she wanted to learn? .....She said a lot of things about a different college in somewhere called 'Japan' and how she wanted to stay here and work until she had enough money to go there..... Hmm... I wonder if that's better than Portland? 
Anyway, here's the pictures she first took! 






















I was smaller back then, I think! It's been almost a month, right? 
Anyway, she didn't take very many more pictures of me for a long time, because I live inside, and there's not enough light or something? (I don't know what light has to do with me....) 
But she took me outside today and put this weird thing on me! Aah! It was weird! :shock: When I was put down on the ground, I stood up on my back legs and listened....and listened... and did a 180 on my back legs....and listened again.... then climbed right back into momma's lap! Help me!!!:tears2:
But she took pictures of that too.... And got some good ones of my fur :nod

















































































And that's it! 

Hope you guys liked um', and see you next time, I guess! 

~Flame


----------



## okiron (Jan 15, 2008)

*Butterfinger wrote*


>



Oh me gee this one is just adorable! Flame you're a handsome little boy. Tell your momma she'd like Japan and it'll be well worth the trip.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 15, 2008)

Flame is such a beautiful little boy!! He looks so relaxed in your arms, too. The second picture of him sitting on your lap outside made me smile, it looks like he's saying "MY mommy!". Can Flame go to Japan with you? That's great that you're looking to go to school there! What are you going to learn? Sorry your first semester at the college here showed that it didn't have what you were looking for. I went to the Evergreen State College in Olympia, WA for my first semester and although I really enjoyed my time there and my classes, I came to the conclusion that it wasn't the school for me. Namely because it didn't have any fire degrees (an interest that developed about a week before I left for college so too late to change things then).

Good luck and thanks for sharing pictures of Flame! I loved reading the blog from Butterfinger's point of view and Flame's point of view is adorable too


----------



## cheryl (Jan 15, 2008)

Ohh my goodness,i loved all the pictures!.....Flame is absolutely gorgeous :inlove:

Cheryl


----------



## polly (Jan 15, 2008)

He is absolutely adorable Dianna and look at the size of those front paws :shock:What a colour i can see how the flame comes in can't wait for more pics keep em coming :biggrin2:


----------



## naturestee (Jan 15, 2008)

So when is Flame coming to Wisconsin?:biggrin2:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow, great shots! I just love the fur on Flame, kinda reminds me of a gp's:biggrin2:.

I love the pic that Okiron chose that she thought was cute, but I love this one, talk about disapproving.


----------



## Jenson (Jan 15, 2008)

He is stunning! Sooo cute, I just wanna squeeze him!

I think you and Flame should come to Wales instead.


----------



## cheryl (Jan 25, 2008)

Ohh i think we need to see more Flame pictures....well i wanna see more of this gorgeous boy

I wanna know how he's doing also 

Cheryl


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 7, 2008)

How is Flame doing? Do you have any PICTURES? He is so darling! I hope this doesn't make you sad, but how are you doing in regards to Butterfinger's passing? I was just thinking about him and cried a little. For some reason, of all the bunnies on here who have died, Butterfinger affected me the most. He was such a big, cute, happy guy and I always wanted to cuddle him. I loved his Big Manly Bunny look.


----------



## missyscove (Feb 7, 2008)

Somehow I missed this before. 
Flame is adorable!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh my gosh he is so adorable! Don't listen to everybody else, you need to make a trip here. 

So yeah, get more pictures!...please!


----------



## PepnFluff (Feb 8, 2008)

Man lil Flames gorgeous. I love his little harness he looks so cute in it.:biggrin2:More pictures please!!


----------



## Butterfinger (Feb 19, 2008)

(Note from Diana: Wow! I haven't been on RO for a long time  Mostly because I noticed that times I'm usually on are times that I usually have pictures to post....like right now.... and Flame hasn't been explosed to enough sunlight (ie: has been in the poorly-lit house and moving around constantly) to have his pictures taken....and I feel so bad updating when there's no pictures.....so! 
Here ya' go. Today, Flame had his first REAL run-around outside, and since it was warmer, it was a considerably less traumatizing experience for the little guy. He did some exploring! 
Well then, enough talking: here's Flame's big official debut with the outdoors!) 













































































The end! 

Hope to see you guys more frequently now that the weather's been warming up! And guess what? I've beenn moving outside! Now, instead of just feeding me and giving me water in the mornings, momma takes me outside in the biiiiiig outside hutch and I get to run around~ It's so nice  She says that soon, when it gets above the 30s at night, I'll get to stay out there as my day-time AND night-time house :biggrin2:

See ya when I see ya! 

~Flame


----------



## missyscove (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you so much for sharing new pictures of the little cutie!


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 19, 2008)

Awww. Flame is a cutie! :inlove:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 19, 2008)

He's so CUTE!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 21, 2008)

He's adorable! And SO cute in his harness! I'm going to breed/raise Thriantas when im like 26, or whenever I get out of Vet. School. He's adorable!

Emily


----------



## Jenson (Apr 13, 2008)

More photos please! :biggrin2:


----------



## polly (Apr 15, 2008)

he really is such a stunning colour will be nice to see more pics he is growing so fast


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 15, 2008)

I agree, more photos please of beautiful Flame! He's such a lovely boy. I think about Butterfinger a lot too, how are you doing after his passing? I'm glad you have such a darling bunny to help you!


----------



## Butterfinger (Apr 16, 2008)

Diana here. 

Sorry everyone! I've had a pretty busy time lately and haven't been going on RO at all..... :? Even coming back now, it's reeeally weird, like I was stuck in the past and suddenly transported into the future.... There's so many people and rabbits I don't know here, know.... it's pretty strange :shock:
Thanks for replying to Flame's blog, though, everyone!
He's getting really big.... I haven't weighed him, but he has to be at least two pounds bigger than he was when I last posted pictures of him. (And he's filling out really nicely. Gota nice round head and adorable poofy cheeks  And he grew into his ears ) 

Ionly have one picture foryou guys right now, but I'm planning on taking more today, so look for an update againsometime today. 
So! Here he is. It's hard to see how much he's grown just from this picture, but I'll definitely get better ones later, so you'll see just how much he's changed. 








I can tell he's growing up a little more in his behaviour, too.... Even though it's really cute, he's been running circles around my legs and following me around when I have him inside  (He hasn't tried anything icky yet, though, so I'll let him do that) 
His binkies are so funny, too.... When he was little, it would look more normal, because he was tiny and could bounce in the air really high and was all thin.... Now he's filled out, got a lot bigger, but still jumps high in the air! He goes thud when he comes back down :biggrin2:And his coat.... ouuu, it's very thick and plush now :hearts .....But if I cuddle him too much he gets mad, haha. 

Anyway, until later! 

~Diana and Flame


----------



## buck rogers (Apr 16, 2008)

Flame is so cute. You take great pictures!


----------



## LadyBug (Mar 6, 2009)

How's Flame doing?


----------



## Numbat (Mar 7, 2009)

What a big bump! 

Oh wow! Flame is beautiful! His fur is such a vibrant orange! I've never heard of his breed before!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 7, 2009)

Yeah, how is Flame? I miss hearing about him!


----------



## Butterfinger (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey guys!
Wow  I haven't been here in forever :shock:
Like...eeeever ever. 
Wow. 

RO has changed  I probably don't know hardly anyone now 

Update time:

Still planning on going to Japan :biggrin2: I don't know if I'll be able to take Flame with me, because it really depends on the rules in the place I would be staying. And...I'd be living in a place a little smaller than my current bedroom and he hasn't been neutered yet (Yarrrrg sprayinnnng). So that would also be an issue with the space. But I'll definitely try to make it work if I can  If not, he would stay with my parents until I was done with school and came back, so nothing traumatizing would happen on his part, like being rehomed or anything like that. 

He's biggerrrrrr. Last time he was at the vet, he weighed five pounds. And he also looks a lot different than in all these photos, because he's really filledout a lot. He's really round and squooshy looking now :biggrin2: It's night time now, but I'll take a picture in the morning to show everyone. His coat is still the lovely dark orangey color <3
Oh! 
I've also been training him with little bits of lettuce  He knows "come"(Which isme slapping my leg) and "sit up" (Which is "up up up~" ) now. 

How has everyone been??? :shock:I don't think I could even begin to catchup--I've been gone so long!

Love you guys! 
Flame & Diana <3


----------



## Malexis (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey! Beautiful bunny  I live in washington too!


----------



## Butterfinger (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi~ 

It's me again everyone--Flame! I know I haven't posted on this in a long time, and last time, momma snuck online without me and posted a while ago ( :grumpy: ). 
So far, life has been okay. I live outside for themost part, but recently, our area has been really cold (And it even snowed a few days ago-- There's still some on our lawn in the backyard), so I've been living in the basement in a little wooden hutch. 
....
I don't reallly like it :twitch:

But, if I'm let out in the daytime, I'm always really happy to go inside at night, because it's cold! And I don't like that even more.

Anyway, I stayed inside today too, because of the cold.....but! I got to go on walkies with momma in the afternoon, and she lay next to me while I ate the grass, and used her ...um....camera...(Us new generation kids gotta befast withthe lingo nowadays)..to take pictures of me. 
I wasn't prepared! Where's my trailer full of makeup artists???

(Mommasays photobucket is giving hertrouble, so we can only show you guys thefour bestest...est... pictures of me from today )





















I think I look fabulous, even in candid shots 

See you guys again soon-- It's spring, which means sunshine and more walkies! 

~Flame

P.S. Don't I look grown up now? :biggrin2: Watch out, ladies.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 12, 2009)

Oooh, look at that gorgeous boy! Diana, he is TOO cute. What a roly poly little man, I love the shot of his tail! He sounds like a little smarty too, learning how to come and how to sit up. I'd better not let Phoebe Mae see his photos or she'll fall in love for sure.


----------



## Butterfinger (Jan 13, 2010)

Diana: 
Why hello there RO! Has everyone forgotten about me yet? 

Once again, I haven't visited the forum in ages. Flame is two now! And he's a handsome little man, for sure.

When it stops raining, I'll post pictures of him. (Tried to get some tonight with a photography lamp, but that was just not meant to happpen. None of them turned out. :cry1: )
Howeverrrrr, I think I have some that I've taken of him after my last visit but haven't posted. I'll search my photo archives, haha.

Ooooh, yes indeed. These are from this summer: 

Flame:






Did you miss me, everyone?






As you can see, I've improved since you last saw me!






Taking sniffing posts...






and munching grass...






..to new heights!






What do you think? 






I'm pretty impressed, if I don't say so myself. :biggrin2:

Much loves from Flame and Diana :hearts 
We love you guys, we really do. Even if we leave for long periods of time, and don't return your calls....it's not another forum, we promise!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 13, 2010)

Yes you guys are back!!! Was thinking anout you guys!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 13, 2010)

Awww hi Flamey and mom! I'm so happy to see photos of you, you're so incredibly handsome. I think my Phoebe Mae is in love! Also I'm glad to see your mom back on RO and I hope she decides to stick around!


----------



## Butterfinger (Jan 13, 2010)

Diana:
Hey you guuuuys :hearts: I missed you~ 

Flame: 
Why thank you  And if Phoebe Mae is as lovely as I hear, I think she's in for some trouble ink iris:


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 13, 2010)

welcome back!! you have my dream breed, and by his personality he has added that much more to the idea of having one. 
you do need to visit more!!


----------



## Butterfinger (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you  Some of what I'd read about Thriantas indicated that they were a bit temperamental and could be bitey, but Flame is so far from that, I can't believe it :hearts He lets me hold him on his back and cuddle his little head, and pick him up from whatever he's doing, and mess with his cage and food and take food right from out of his mouth and I don't get so much as a grunt(and he's not even fixed yet). He's much more childlike and curious instead of the tough-guy 'you don't tell me what to do or you get it, see?' ish  Though he does resent being told what to do, ....unless it involves yogurt drops.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 14, 2010)

ive heard they are compared to britania peties and nethies in persontality which kinda shut me off...but after talking to a breeder she said her 3 were extremely atention hogs and friendly. 

i only knew of one breeder and that was az, then again i didnt look to hard. but i do know that they are trying hard to bring the breed back

he sounds like a wonderful lil bun and lucky to have you  though it doesnt sound like hes enslaved you much, maybe your his bunwife??


----------



## Butterfinger (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah, that's what I heard too, but.. to me, he seems more like my Holland Lop was, but more curious about -everything- and a bit more energetic. Though, I did/do pick him up and handle him every day since he was three and a half months old, and cuddle him and such, so... Maybe it's more true for people that keep them in more of a breeder setting where they don't get a ton of one-on-one? 

And haha, maybe. I'm not really sure what his opinion of me is


----------



## Pipp (Jan 19, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Butterfinger (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi Pipp! :hug:

Life update: 

Flame's doing fine! But the weather has been particularly inclement (Storms, rain, and in some areas of the state flooding, though thankfully not mine) so he hasn't had a chance to run around outside yet, and I haven't got any pictures.

As for meee... Well, on New Years Eve my left lung spontaneously collapsed ("spontaneous pneumothroax"), and I was in the hospital getting it re-inflated until I was released the 2nd. 

I -thought- it was over and done with after that (Hence coming back to the forum and not saying anything about it), but the day before yesterday I went back in again, because it was showing the same signs again as it did before it collapsed the first time. 

X-rays showed that there was a small portion of collapsed lung, and a little trapped air in the chest cavity (causes the collapse), but I was sent home to see if it would resolve itself. 

Yesterday, I was admitted and x-rayed again, and the collapsed area and trapped air were decreasing! :biggrin2: So they sent me home with pain medication (Hey, it still hurts even if it's getting better) to wait it out, and here I am, haha. 

You'll have to forgive whatever state this post was written in, as I was prescribed oxycodone, vicodin, and an anti-nausea medication. :wiggle

Lurking the forum and watching the pretty colors,
~Diana


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww sorry to hear that Diana! How are you feeling now? Was it scary? I hope Flame gives you lots of bunny kisses to make you feel better.

What have you been up to in life? Are you taking classes? Are you still going to Japan? Also more Flamey photos please!


----------



## Butterfinger (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi SnowyShiloh~! Yeah, it was scary...but actually realizing what happened wasn't the scary part; it was the treatment! :nerves1 Chest tubes hurt soooo much, bleh!

So, I did study hard and took the trip to Japan and took the entrance exam, but even though I was pretty good at the language, I just wasn't -fluent-, and that kept me from passing. 

Sooo I don't have the money to keep trying things like that over and over again, so I took a look at the college my little brother is going to, and discovered that....I like their ENTIRE art department. So here we go again, haha :embarrassed:

Though, there is -one- math/physics class required for the BFA in Production Animation there, that I don't think I can pass, so I'm going to take math classes at the local community college until I become smarter-er 
...
ANYWAY. 

Ask and ye shall receive! The weather wasn't pouring down rain today! ...but it wasn't great for pictures either, so only a few turned out :grumpy:

Flame:

Hey everyone again! 
You guys might all live in different places, but where -I- live, this is what the weather looks like on a good day in winter.





So the best sides of -me- were not captured! I thrive in the sunlight you know!
...
So here's what that miserable excuse for a camera managed to steal from me *Dramatic hair-flip* :disgust:






My face. Obviously I was surprised, or I wouldn't be making an expression that cute.






Here I am investigating why the grass isn't glowing and beautiful like it is in all my other photos on this blog.






My gorgeously displeased eyeball. 






One of my best assets 






Me resorting to eating plain grass because my mom -starves- me between photoshoots. (Note from Diana: Hee hee. I take him out for pictures before giving him his daily pellets, so he'll hold still longer)






And finally, here I am hopping down the walkway to investigate my family's chosen mode of transportation just before my grandma pulled up in the other car, with the groceries obviously meant for me. :biggrin2:

Hopefully I'll see everyone again later, when the light isn't so bad. Spring and summer are my seasons, darling 


~Flame and Diana


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh he is just tooo adorable!!  
I think I need to travel up there soon and see the cutie! lol.  
He reminds me a lot of my boy, Magic... his facial features are very similar.. hehe. 
I think Flame would make a good show-jumper! It seems he likes to bounce and run! lol. 

Emily


----------



## Butterfinger (Jan 21, 2010)

Aren't the poofy-cheeked faces just adorable?
Hee hee, maybe he would do well in show-jumping. I'd have noooo idea how to go about that, though, or even if there's any places to do that in my area XD My long-distance transportation is pretty limited, since I don't have my own car.


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 21, 2010)

I just love his color. He is just too cute. Usually I think most buns are just cute..but Flame is stealable cute  

lol


----------



## Butterfinger (Jan 22, 2010)

Hee hee~
It's good you like his color; it's the only color his breed has! :biggrin2:
Stealable, huh? I better keep a close watch on him, then... :lookaround:brownbunny


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 24, 2010)

Diana, you don't need to worry about her stealing him because I'll already have him


----------

